

Fab 2011 Timeline - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/14922552391/fab-2011-timeline

======
sflofter
Like the passion and openness from Jason & team, great work.

------
redrory
Anyone spot the miracle function?

------
funkah
I'm not crazy about how this site requires an email address simply to see
what's on offer. But they do tend to have good stuff, and Mailinator works as
always.

~~~
iamgoat
Likewise, though their mobile app appears to let you see the products without
signing in.

------
roman88
Big Like for the fastest growing company ever. Great passion and
emotions...gotta love them

